# WIN Premium Membership (Coloring Contest)



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Color this in any way you can( PhotoShop, MS Paint, Print it out and color it) WINNER gets a Premium Membership!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I tried the first strip and if you like it I can attempt the rest


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

omg did u make that? that was to ******* funny, escpecially the part were it shows his face has been cut twice by one weak punch, and joe rogan saying he must be tripping on dmt, and the refs shitty affliction shirt good job whoever made that


----------



## SteSteez (Dec 18, 2006)

HAHA "i love saved by the bell"

Quality stuff there


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Lol'd at Dan Severn raping Dana, this is gold .


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

nice work fellas. I must say though, it would be ideal if no white where showing other than things meant to be white(eye's, teeth, ect.) 

I'm glad someone actually responded to this thread, I was beginning to think this forum completely dead(at least the graphics showroom).

keep it up guys.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok I noticed now that I missed a few spots. Before I start doing anything, is there something else that is supposed to be in another colour than I made it?


----------



## Blexxemen (Jan 5, 2007)

Page 1, I dont know if I can color the other pages.. I'll try if got some free time.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Blexxemen said:


> Page 1, I dont know if I can color the other pages.. I'll try if got some free time.


If you're going to colour the whole strip I might as well give up... Awesome job! But if you decide not to do it, let me know and I'll continue working on my pics.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If Blexxmen colors the rest I will buy CouchPotato a Premium. 

Amazing Job on that! You are the King!


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

what did you use for that man?


----------



## Blexxemen (Jan 5, 2007)

nickman9000 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If Blexxmen colors the rest I will buy CouchPotato a Premium.
> 
> Amazing Job on that! You are the King!


Thanks man!Actually I really love to finish coloring the whole comics but this time I can't and I really wanted to help CouchPotato to get a premium if thats the case but I cant really do the whole thing right now. I think Couch deserves to get one because of the effort that he exerted. If ever you decided to give away the premium my vote would be for Couch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

nickman9000 said:


> If Blexxmen colors the rest I will buy CouchPotato a Premium.





Blexxemen said:


> I really love to finish coloring the whole comics but this time I can't and I really wanted to help CouchPotato to get a premium if thats the case but I cant really do the whole thing right now. I think Couch deserves to get one because of the effort that he exerted. If ever you decided to give away the premium my vote would be for Couch.


Wow, suddenly this turned into a help out poor CouchPotato thread!:laugh: Well thanks to both of you, I'll continue working on this strip then and improve it a little.


nevrsummr13 said:


> what did you use for that man?


I second that, I want to know too.

Edit: Alright I did what I could to the pics, here they are:


----------

